# What will happen after Gen.7?



## bulbasaur (Mar 13, 2011)

Ever since generation one, we used a 3-digit numbering system (001 for Bulbasaur, 483 for Dialga, etc). So, around generation 8, we start to run out of numbers. Do you think Nintendo will break the tradition of using only three digits (and Bulbasaur be known as #0001, Dialga as 0483) or will it stop making new Pokémon?


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 13, 2011)

Maybe the world will spontaneously combust.

(But I think they would just change the numbering system to #0001 etc.)


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Mar 13, 2011)

maybe they'll use negatives!

but really, the 3-digit system is the way it is because that's what is needed; they didn't decide the number after they decided the format.

(exception, of course, for gen 2, which I assume had only 251 because that's as many as would fit in a byte.)


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 13, 2011)

Game Freak will keep making new Pokémon until the sun explodes and not even numbers can stop them.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Mar 13, 2011)

FRACTIONS


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Mar 13, 2011)

If it goes on like this, we'll need calculus to count all the pokemon!


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 13, 2011)

Maybe they'll switch over to hexadecimal.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Mar 13, 2011)

YES HEXADECIMAL

HEXIDECIMAL CONQUERS ALL


----------



## MentheLapin (Mar 13, 2011)

_Shapes_.


----------



## ... (Mar 13, 2011)

Nintendo will invent a new handheld console that can count high enough.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 13, 2011)

By then numbers as we know them will have become obsolete.


----------



## H-land (Mar 13, 2011)

Blastoise said:


> By then numbers as we know them will have become obsolete.


You realize that in the past fifteen years, the number of pokemon has more than quadrupled? If they continue at this rate, they'll have made over a thousand pokemon by not seven and a half years from now.*
So you're expecting the decimal number system to die out before 2020?
I know technology is moving fast, but I don't think it's going THAT fast!

Though seriously, I expect them to add a new digit in front (as #0001) or maybe start back at one and put a suffix in back (as #001-A). Assuming they keep milking the brand for all it's worth.

*Calculated using mean pokemon introduced per year, discounting release waves


----------



## Zeph (Mar 13, 2011)

Zecora said:


> You realize that in the past fifteen years, the number of pokemon has more than quadrupled? If they continue at this rate, they'll have made over a thousand pokemon by not seven and a half years from now.*
> So you're expecting the decimal number system to die out before 2020?
> I know technology is moving fast, but I don't think it's going THAT fast![/SIZE]


Iii don't mean to be blunt, but I'm pretty sure Blastoise was joking.


Yeeaah, as everyone else has said they'll probably just shove the extra 0 on the front.


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 13, 2011)

Blastoise said:


> By then numbers as we know them will have become obsolete.


Surely not. In the past century alone, over 70 new numbers have been discovered. I'm sure numbers can stay one step ahead of Pokémon.




Squornshellous Beta said:


> FRACTIONS


Yes!
22/7 is a pentagon Pokémon and 355/113 is an octagon Pokémon and 314159265258979/100000000000000 is a more sides than that Pokémon.


----------



## bulbasaur (Mar 14, 2011)

Crazy Linoone said:


> If it goes on like this, we'll need calculus to count all the pokemon!


One over x as x approaches zero



Rasrap Smurf said:


> 22/7 is a pentagon Pokémon and 355/113 is an octagon Pokémon and 314159265258979/100000000000000 is a more sides than that Pokémon.


I believe you mean, 314159265*3*58979/100000000000000?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Mar 14, 2011)

don't forget 333/106!


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Mar 14, 2011)

If I may point out, Nintendo was able to add a #000. (Victini.) Maybe negative numbers?


----------



## Superbird (Mar 14, 2011)

Not a REAL #000, though. Technically, Victini is still #494.


----------



## Zoltea (Mar 14, 2011)

Bachuru said:


> Maybe they'll switch over to hexadecimal.


Well, in the coding it technically is already 3 digits in Hex. :P
This would mean if they keep the bit-amount the same, then you can have 4095 Pokemon excluding 000.


----------



## Not Meowth (Mar 14, 2011)

RespectTheBlade said:


> If I may point out, Nintendo was able to add a #000. (Victini.) Maybe negative numbers?


But Missingno is #000 :(


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 14, 2011)

bulbasaur said:


> I believe you mean, 314159265*3*58979/100000000000000?


That was genuinely a typo.

2 and 3 ARE right next to each other :(


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Mar 14, 2011)

Zoltea said:


> Well, in the coding it technically is already 3 digits in Hex. :P
> This would mean if they keep the bit-amount the same, then you can have 4095 Pokemon excluding 000.


it's two bytes. 65535.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 17, 2011)

So you think the system will magically stop working just because they've run out of numbers?
Why does that sound almost familiar?

Oh yeah... *Y2K*


----------



## surskitty (Mar 17, 2011)

sreservoir said:


> (exception, of course, for gen 2, which I assume had only 251 because that's as many as would fit in a byte.)


Eh?  256.  One of those junk ones is an egg, I think, but that still leaves four more.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 17, 2011)

Is there a limit to making pokémon? 649 is getting pretty fucking high, imo.


----------



## JackPK (Mar 17, 2011)

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> Is there a limit to making pokémon? 649 is getting pretty fucking high, imo.


Let me quote the following for extreme truth:




Zoroark said:


> Game Freak will keep making new Pokémon until the sun explodes and not even numbers can stop them.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Mar 18, 2011)

enekoiru said:


> Eh?  256.  One of those junk ones is an egg, I think, but that still leaves four more.


250+one we're pretending is a secret is a prettier number than 255, though.

I don't know quite as much about gen 2 data structure as I used to, though; all I really remember is that they were _so wasteful, they used an entire byte for a two-state flag_.


----------



## Ferasquilee (Apr 1, 2011)

Perhaps they'll redesign the Pokédex to contain evolutionary lines instead of Pokémon (001-1, 001-2, 001-3, etc.)? :3

EDIT: 





Rasrap Smurf said:


> 22/7 is a pentagon Pokémon


And 9/11 is a Twin Towers Pokémon.


----------



## Flora (Apr 1, 2011)

Tailsy said:


> Eh? 256. One of those junk ones is an egg, I think, but that still leaves four more.


IIRC there's at least one Glitch 'Mon in GSC, though I doubt that was meant to be placed in.


----------



## Sesquipedalian! (Apr 2, 2011)

Changing to four-digit numerations would be the next logical step, though I would most certainly not be surprised if they required scientific notation to keep track of the Pokemon by the end of a handful of years.


----------



## Cockatoo777 (Apr 3, 2011)

ITS OVER 9000!!!!1!!


----------



## Stormrycon (Oct 14, 2018)

Ever heard of the Pokemon reset theory or whatever? (I heard of it from some random yt channel) that is what I think is going to happen. Remakes of everything, and the release of Pokemon Let's Go Pikachu/Eevee also supports this


----------

